# Andrew “Mini Mamba” Goudelock Dominating Overseas



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> There isn’t a basketball fan on the planet who doesn’t want to see Kobe Bryant in action. Just the thought of his possible retirement upsets many fans.
> 
> Injuries have forced the “Black Mamba” to miss significant time over the last two seasons. So, until he returns, Andrew Goudelock – also known as the “Mini Mamba” – is the lone Mamba dominating.
> 
> ...


http://www.basketballinsiders.com/andrew-mini-mamba-goudelock-dominating-overseas/


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hope he finds his way back into the league.


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

Fantastic player, he was the one who knocked Maccabi (the euro champs) out this year, had a great season overall, he's for sure an NBA player.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Billy Goldblock?


----------

